# MAC Brush sets - How often does MAC sell them each year?



## Incus (Nov 6, 2005)

How many times a year do MAC sell brush sets :?:

I really want to get a MAC brush set, but I dont know... the brush sets in the ornamentalism collection just doesnt do it for me. 

Does anyone have any ideas?!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 6, 2005)

To my knowledge, I think it's once a year around the holidays.  I may be wrong.  But I can't remember if I've seen them at any other time.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 6, 2005)

I was wonderign that aswell as i've talked myself out of buying the Teal set as they're meant to be bad quality this year but i'd love to have a set of mini brushes really. But i thnik it is just once a year at xmas time and they have special ones for some places only like the Pinstripe ones awhile back.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 6, 2005)

Sushi Flower the brush sets are really not that bad quality of course compared to the full size they are not as soft but they do the job and are great value for money.


----------



## Lisa182 (Nov 6, 2005)

It's usually twice a year.  Once during the holidays and then they usually release a set in july for the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Nov 6, 2005)

As far as I know, they are only released at holiday time. The Nordstrom set is the only exception to this that I can recall. 
As far as the quality goes, i think they are fantastic for the money. Some are a little more stiff than the regular brushes, but still far superior to most other brushes you could get for the same amount of money. I have many of the reg. brushes and several of the SE sets. I can't tell the difference in the application. The only one I have had any issues with is the 129 brush. It got really frayed and lost shape faster than the others, but I did get about 2 years use out of it before that happened. I can live with that!


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 7, 2005)

twice this year...


----------



## jpohrer (Nov 7, 2005)

Occasionally, they do a special collection of brushes, like the pink short-handled Diana brushes.


----------

